# queen cell? now what?



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Just did a hive inspection and I'm pretty sure this is a queen cell. I located the existing queen on another top bar and it has fresh eggs. And there is other brood all over the other bars. So do I pull this one bar out and put in a nuc to let them raise this queen, or will they not try to supersede until this new queen has returned from her mating flight, which won't happen because there are no drones around this time of year. It's a small colony without much stores so I don't want to be wasteful, but I'm also a newbeek and want to get the experience before next spring when I want to do a split.


----------



## Hazel-Rah (May 12, 2013)

It's not very built out for a queen cell, but it's possible. I would let them build it out and cap it before you make any changes. If it's a supersedure, the bees might know something you don't.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hazel-Rah said:


> It's not very built out for a queen cell, but it's possible. I would let them build it out and cap it before you make any changes. If it's a supersedure, the bees might know something you don't.


Odd looking queen cell, looks like a drone. Leave it.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Right now it looks horizontal which would be a drone cell. If it turns and starts going down it MIGHT be a queen cell...


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I guess the picture isn't showing the depth of the cell. It's sticking way out from the comb, unlike any other I've ever seen. I'll pull it on Sat to see if it's capped. By my calculation, it's about 7-8 days old, which is when the queen was outside the hive overnight (10hrs) in my observation hive. I'm assuming if this is a queen cell that they will make it all bumpy looking like I've seen in the books. So IF it is a queen cell, do I just leave it in the hive and let it mature? I thought the books said the bees could swarm once it was capped. (I know, the bees don't read those books, but I'd hate to lose them so I set out a bait hive on the shed roof near my pecan tree. And I've already had one scout checking it out)


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

I think it's a drone cell


----------



## Hazel-Rah (May 12, 2013)

Well, if it's 7 or 8 days old, is it still being fed royal jelly? You might have to use a magnifier or light to see in there. 

I agree that it's likely a one off, maybe drone. It's unlikely to swarm at this time of year, with no surplus or nectar flow. Sometimes the two queens will co-habitate for the winter.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

remove it if it's sticking straight out. I've seen a few of those, they always get torn down anyways.


----------



## tommysnare (Jan 30, 2013)

drone 
O.O


----------



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

A couple of weeks ago, I saw a few cells that looked like that in my hive. By the time I inspected them the next week, the cells were either gone, or they had been capped as drone cells. Keep an eye on it if that makes you more comfortable, but I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

They MIGHT be floating a larvae out to make a worker cell into a queen cell, but then it will be capped on a tip that points down. You'll know shortly...


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

ruthiesbees said:


> which is when the queen was outside the hive overnight (10hrs) in my observation hive.


Should have said that from the beginning. I would destroy it. 



ruthiesbees said:


> I'm assuming if this is a queen cell that they will make it all bumpy looking like I've seen in the books.


Smooth cells are common.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

you all are correct. It is now a capped drone cell; I pulled the bar this evening. I've just never seen them built out this way and I've been into my hive more than once a week. 

I really like having this forum so we can ask each other's advice!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Drone cells are often odd and singular. Sticking out in odd directions is not that unusual.


----------

